# London Cruise To EvenTT08 (SUNDAY)



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just thought I'd see if anyone that is going to this yearâ€™s annual event fancies taking part in a cruise from London?

I'll be travelling from West London and am happy to try an organise a cruise if people are interested?

A rough plan would be to say meet at London Gateway services at the bottom of the M1 and then head north maybe picking anyone up coming round the M25 at a convenient place.

Anyone interested?

*UPDATE*

*The Plan*

*7.00am *M1 London Gateway services
*7.10am* (VERY Latest) Set off North on M1 and head for Rockingham

Maybe time for optional stop at Toddington????

Hoping to meet up with the South Cruise at Northampton by *8:00am*

*8.50am*If all goes to plan arrive at Rockingham

It's a tight schedule, but I think it's possible with good time keeping , so set those alarm clocks fellas!!

*The Cruisers *
1. Chrisb72 London Gateway 
2. MarkTT225 London Gateway 
3.KevoTTy with Petsey (passenger) London Gateway 
4.Tehdarkstar London Gateway 
5.Mharriman London Gateway 
6.NorTTS London Gateway


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Chris,

Maybe we can get a few to meet up at one of the Northampton area services - Newport Pagnell or Jct 15A like last year. Hopefully we can get another big cruise going on the Sunday Morning.

Le me know what you think (That's assuming anyone actually responds to our threads!!)


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Me ... but will be a lot ealier I guess as going for the track day

-e-


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Chris,

I was planning to come up on the Sunday morning and meet up on the motorway like last year BUT there seemed little response from TTs in London, most of the local LEEK TTs are busy with other commitments.

Plus have TT friends staying up near Rockingham the night before so we have now booked into the Express by Holiday Inn (near the Marriott).

So if you fancy a cruise up on Saturday afternoon it would be good to have company if not see you on Sunday


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I am planning on taking part in some of the track activity too (Newbie) so I would need to get there early. I think the briefing is 9:00am for all levels so I'm thinking of setting off about 7:00am as I think it's going to take me a good hour and a half!

This might put a few people off, but might interest anyone who wants some company on the M1 at that time of the morning.....on a Sunday :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

blackers said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I was planning to come up on the Sunday morning and meet up on the motorway like last year BUT there seemed little response from TTs in London, most of the local LEEK TTs are busy with other commitments.
> 
> ...


Aah, now this could be interesting!

AdamTTR and I are staying at the same hotel and will be driving up saturday. Shall we arrange a little cruise uo all together?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi camV6,

Sounds good, we have the beginnings of a cruise [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I can meet somewhere around the M25, junction 26 is good for me but will fit in with you two.

Hi ChrisB72,

KevtoTTy & Petesy are traveling up first thing Sunday morning from Croydon and tracking as well perhaps you could team up with them?

Cheers
James (blackers)
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

I am travelling up on Sunday morning! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TT51MON said:


> I am travelling up on Sunday morning! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


are you happy with the start time? Are doing any track time?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hi ChrisB72,
> 
> KevtoTTy & Petesy are traveling up first thing Sunday morning from Croydon and tracking as well perhaps you could team up with them?
> 
> ...


cheers I'll try and contact them and see what time they are heading up.


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> TT51MON said:
> 
> 
> > I am travelling up on Sunday morning! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I am not going on track this time, I will have to see nearer the time as I am giving someone a lift.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TT51MON said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > TT51MON said:
> ...


No problem just let me know.

I've checked on RAC Route Finder and it reckons 1hr 50mins from mine so I'll need to be on the move by 7am!


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

ok i live in london and i am in on sunday,let me know where and when


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm traveling from W. London up to the TTOC event as well. Do you mind me joining the cruise in my car (not a TT)?

I was planning to leave at 6:30 from home, but I'm happy with any time you guys agree if you allow me in.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

tehdarkstar said:


> Hey guys, I'm traveling from W. London up to the TTOC event as well. Do you mind me joining the cruise in my car (not a TT)?
> 
> I was planning to leave at 6:30 from home, but I'm happy with any time you guys agree if you allow me in.


What car do you drive? :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I'm traveling from W. London up to the TTOC event as well. Do you mind me joining the cruise in my car (not a TT)?
> ...


Ahm... hum... ahm... well, there's no other way to put it but is a beemer... Z4M Coupe. I promise to stick to the back of the group and keep a good 10 cars distance so that people don't notice that there's an intruder...


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

So, can I? Should I? Am I allowed?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

tehdarkstar said:


> So, can I? Should I? Am I allowed?


Well.........I suppose so........only coz I'm desperate and nobody else seems that bothered about driving up?! (Just kidding :lol: )

Yeah that's no problem about joining in, but at the moment it's just you and me so I'd hardly call it a cruise :?

I'm not sure why nobody else seems intested? I thought Rockingham would attract alot more people this year and the cruises would be over flowing with TT's!?!

I'm thinking about a 7am start as long as we keep to a good pace :wink: Where would be good for you to meet? I live in Ealing and will be travelling to the M1 via the North Circular.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris, I'm up for the cruise. Do you want to meet me at the same place as last year (London Gateway) on the M1?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Chris,

I can start earlier than 7 if you think it is better. I usually prefer to allow some margin for error.

I live in Kensington, so it's not far from you. I can meet you anywhere convenient close to the N. Circular.

It's a shame that people are not interested in this event as I think it is the biggest and better that the TTOC has ever organized and I doubt they will do another one like this next year if this proves to be a financial failure.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh I'm interested and will probably be going. Just trying to find out about some others from the south east who could all join you at some point en route.

My personal problem is that I'm not sure yet whether to go on Saturday afternoon as some are doing or early Sunday.

I'll be coming up from Tunbridge Wells so assuming I come up on Sunday where do you wanna meet?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Coming from T. Wells you will be going around the east side of the M25, right? Probably the best point to meet is somewhere close to the M1 junction with M25 (me thinks). If there's any service station nearby we could stop to pick you up.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> Coming from T. Wells you will be going around the east side of the M25, right? Probably the best point to meet is somewhere close to the M1 junction with M25 (me thinks). If there's any service station nearby we could stop to pick you up.


What's the first services on the M1?


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

well i am in,how many of us is there now,I hope somebody has a road angel!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mharriman said:


> well i am in,how many of us is there now,I hope somebody has a road angel!


I have. :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Coming from T. Wells you will be going around the east side of the M25, right? Probably the best point to meet is somewhere close to the M1 junction with M25 (me thinks). If there's any service station nearby we could stop to pick you up.
> ...


London Gateway (scratchwood) I think.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

The first service station in the M1 after the M25 I believe is Toddington Services after junction 11 (Luton). Before the M25 there is the London Gateway Services between junctions 4 and 5. M25 is junction 6, so is not too far from London Gateway.

I have a friend that will be joining us too. He leaves in North London, so by my accounts we're in 5 so far?


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

sounds like fun!!!gonna check weather now!!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking good: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2843.  Hope they're right.


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... =833745561


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

mharriman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3508430&l=ca102&id=833745561


I like the wheels on your TT.

*ChrisB72*, where and when do you want me and *mharriman* to meet you?

Other guys, what about meeting in the London Gateway Services on the M1?

I have another friend joining us on his MK1 SLK320. He's coming from North London.


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

i am gonna come up from kensington,with the z4.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

So how does 7:15 at London Gateway sound then Chris? (and the rest). Aim to leave at 7:25. Or does that sound too late?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Right guys!

It looks like we have finally got a mini cruise together 

Here's a suggested plan......

*7.00am * meet at London Gateway services M1

by *7:10am* head up the M1

Then we could either head straight for Northampton services and join everyone from the East Mids Cruise
or
we could schedule astop at Toddington services and let anyone coming round the M25 join us there?

What does everyone think? If we do have another stop we'll need to keep an eye on the time as I think stopping and starting will all add up and any track dayers (including me) need to be there for 9am!!

Can people please confirm to the cruise and say where they would prefer to meet ...
1. London Gateway services
2. Toddington service (optional)
3. Northampton services

Cheers

Chris


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> Right guys!
> 
> It looks like we have finally got a mini cruise together
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan Chris [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I think you're right, we only have enough time for one stop after London Gateway. Perhaps Northampton is the better one to go for as it'll have the largest gathering of TTs by then (hopefully).It's about 50 minutes from LG to Northampton, so we should be there at about 8:00.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Count me in (with Petsey Passenger!) - 7:00am at LG.

Kev


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Deal then: 7:00 AM London Gateway.

*mharriman*, shall we meet at 6:25 here in Kensington then?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Right guys!
> ...


I agree....

...after looking at the times I worked out that a stop at Toddington is possible, but very tight and we'd only have about 5 mins per stop or we'd have to travel up very quickly! I think we all want to enjoy the drive up :wink: , but feeling rushed and thinking we're going to be late won't me much fun!

There doesn't seem to be any takers on the Toddington stop yet anyway so we might be okay. Just an idea, but we could always try getting anyone going the M1 at the M25 junction to phone us on route and try and get them to join us on the move!! We did this last year and it worked.....just :wink:

I'll edit the 1st message of this thread with the names of everyone joining us......shout up if I've missed anyone!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just did a route search on the AA and for me they're suggesting M25 then M11, then off on the A14, A6116, A43 and then A6116 again to Rockingham.

Drive time is estimated at 2hr 40mins.

Does this sound correct or is the AA routing screwed?! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

From your neck of the woods thats the easy way to rockingham, from west london M1 get off at newport pagnall, though olney,wellingboro,kettering then on to Corby (rockingham).from the dartford tunnel it take 90mins.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just did a route search on the AA and for me they're suggesting M25 then M11, then off on the A14, A6116, A43 and then A6116 again to Rockingham.
> 
> ...


I suppose it depends where you are coming from?

M11 heads North, but it's along way over from the M1?!

I always find route planners give a slow estimated journey time, this is probably allowing for traffic! But at that time on a Sunday morning I think the only people you're gonna see in a traffic jam is a bunch of TT's  :wink:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

barton TT said:


> From your neck of the woods thats the easy way to rockingham, from west london M1 get off at newport pagnall, though olney,wellingboro,kettering then on to Corby (rockingham).from the dartford tunnel it take 90mins.


This route misses out joining the Northampton cruise though :?

I was planning on picking up the A43 from Jct 15a and heading up to Corby that way.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

who's running the Northampton cruise then, most people from the north will get off at the M1/A14 JCT.if you go up to jct 15a its adds a lot of time to your journey. :?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

barton TT said:


> who's running the Northampton cruise then, most people from the north will get off at the M1/A14 JCT.if you go up to jct 15a its adds a lot of time to your journey. :?


You sound like someone speaking from experience :wink:

NaughTTy is running that cruise, but hasn't had many takers so far!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119141

Are you joining us Barton? A man will local knowledge could be very useful!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I did put info up on my mini cruise but got no interest. but at the moment i am hoping to get to rockingham early as Morgan and Wak are going to do my stage 2 re-map if things work out.otherwise yes i would love to join up with you on route. 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119062


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

barton TT said:


> who's running the Northampton cruise then, most people from the north will get off at the M1/A14 JCT.if you go up to jct 15a its adds a lot of time to your journey. :?


Barton

I used to do South London to Corby once a week and used M1/Junction 15a. Don't forget this is the 'early' trackday cruise and the main objective may be to get there in time! Not to sure how many others are coming from the North at that time; maybe we need another track day cruise thread?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

barton TT said:


> I did put info up on my mini cruise but got no interest. but at the moment i am hoping to get to rockingham early as Morgan and Wak are going to do my stage 2 re-map if things work out.otherwise yes i would love to join up with you on route.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119062


People seemed to have bitten later than ever this year for joining cruises! It makes it quite hard to organise, but I think we should be okay. Thanks for the route tips.

Let me know whether you are joining us or not and also where you'd want to meet up?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > who's running the Northampton cruise then, most people from the north will get off at the M1/A14 JCT.if you go up to jct 15a its adds a lot of time to your journey. :?
> ...


I've just done an RAC and AA route planner and both said M1 jct15a :? :?

I'm wondering if we should go back to plan A?

Also how many need to get there for the Track day briefing?

Looking at yet more times....I'm thinking of ONLY stopping at Northampton after London Gateway and it'll have to be a quick one! Failing that I think we need to allow more time......not sure how that will go down?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I need to be there for the briefing as well.

I think we should do one of the following:
- Stop quickly at Northampton
- Allow more time.

I don't have a problem with leaving earlier and that would allow us some extra minutes for a stop. Also would be nice to stop for fuel before we get to Rockingham if possible as I use super-unleaded in my car and doing 19mpg I won't have much left by the time we get there. :roll:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Quick update.....

Northampton Cruise is OFF!!

I reckon if everyone agrees to just head straight for Rockingham after London Gateway. If we stop before that it could be at Toddington to pick up any M25ers and then a quick stop for juice.......for the cars near Rockingham.

I think we can stick to the 7am start.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> Quick update.....
> 
> Northampton Cruise is OFF!!
> 
> ...


Sounds fair enough to me.

So....Leave LG at 7:10.
Swing by Toddington at about 7:40 (Gurgle says 25 minutes to get there, but I think the 50mph speed limit is still in force on a small stretch of the M1). Leave 7:45 and head towards Rockingham via junc 15a.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep, the original plan sounds good.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

If we have any takers for a stop at Toddington we'll have a quick stop......otherwise it's onwards to Rockingham via 15A

Please can people check they are confirmed (see post one of this thread)

If your names not down.....shout up NOW! 

Cheers fellas


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just had an email update stating that Track Briefings will be.....

9:15am 
10:00am
12:00pm

It also looks like there are track day spaces still available for anyone that fancies it? 
And possible upgrades for Newbies!
*All will be available from the TTOC shop.*

The later briefing times should give us a bit of room for error on the day........not that I'm planning for anything to go wrong!!? :wink:


----------



## NorTTS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

First post on the TTF. Picked up my TTS last Friday and was hoping to track it on Sunday. Still not fully run in (got some work to do on Saturday me thinks). Not got my tickets yet (will get them on the day) and 90% certain i'll be going to Rockingham on Sunday. Even if i don't go on the track (will decide on the day) it looks like a good day out and interested in joining your cruise. I live in Reading so LG services seems ideal.

Having never done this before and not knowing anyone on here can i PM someone my mobile number just in case of any delays etc...?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay just to let you guys know, I'm probably going up on Sunday now but will take the M25/M11 route.

M1 is just crazy for me so I can meet you guys there. Anybody from your group wanna PM their mobile number and I'll reciprocate with mine.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NorTTS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First post on the TTF. Picked up my TTS last Friday and was hoping to track it on Sunday. Still not fully run in (got some work to do on Saturday me thinks). Not got my tickets yet (will get them on the day) and 90% certain i'll be going to Rockingham on Sunday. Even if i don't go on the track (will decide on the day) it looks like a good day out and interested in joining your cruise. I live in Reading so LG services seems ideal.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Welcome to the forum 
I'll PM you my mobile number.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

hey guys i am still in!!will be coming up with the Z4 from kensington


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay just to let you guys know, I'm probably going up on Sunday now but will take the M25/M11 route.
> 
> M1 is just crazy for me so I can meet you guys there. Anybody from your group wanna PM their mobile number and I'll reciprocate with mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know!

See you there mate.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NorTTS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First post on the TTF. Picked up my TTS last Friday and was hoping to track it on Sunday. Still not fully run in (got some work to do on Saturday me thinks). Not got my tickets yet (will get them on the day) and 90% certain i'll be going to Rockingham on Sunday. Even if i don't go on the track (will decide on the day) it looks like a good day out and interested in joining your cruise. I live in Reading so LG services seems ideal.
> 
> ...


Welcome Paul

Trust me......you'll have a great day out in your very NICE new TTS.

Most people on the forum are really friendly and cruising to an event is a great way to get to know people.

I hope you're ready for people to be drooling all over your car!! The TTS seems to be the hottest thing in the TT world at the moment.

I think Mark has given you his number, but I'll PM you mine just in case. try not be late if you can as we've got to get everyone ther in time for the briefings :wink:

Mark have you still got mine from last year? I think I have your somewhere in my contacts list.


----------



## NorTTS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the PM's!!! I'll be there nice and early Sunday morning. Should only take about an hour from Reading. Really looking forward to it now, you all seem like such a friendly bunch. Just hope the rain holds off tomorrow so i can give the beast a quick clean and show it off :wink: I've read most of the TT threads and the TTS does seem to be kicking a nice little storm. I just can't stop driving it and loving every minute!!! Roll on Sunday


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NorTTS said:


> Thanks guys for all the PM's!!! I'll be there nice and early Sunday morning. Should only take about an hour from Reading. Really looking forward to it now, you all seem like such a friendly bunch. Just hope the rain holds off tomorrow so i can give the beast a quick clean and show it off :wink: I've read most of the TT threads and the TTS does seem to be kicking a nice little storm. I just can't stop driving it and loving every minute!!! Roll on Sunday


I'll bring may shades then to help protect my eyes from the shine off your motor! 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Chris et al,

I may yet still see you on the way up! I'm possibly going to be a little bit earlier than you but if timings are a little bit off (as they usually tend to be) then I may yet see you guys en-route 

I'm going to hit the M1 at J14, probably around 7:40, possibly with one other. What's the chances of us coinciding do you reckon? I think you'll be around 15 - 20 minutes behind me.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hey Chris et al,
> 
> I may yet still see you on the way up! I'm possibly going to be a little bit earlier than you but if timings are a little bit off (as they usually tend to be) then I may yet see you guys en-route
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

Why don't I give you a call on-route if there is a chance of this working out? It'll all depend on time keeping from us London Boys really and also how heavy our right feet are on a hopefully quiet Sunday morning motorway :wink: If we don't make an additional stop at Toddington I think it's possible.......just!

It would be good to get a few more TT's in our cruise so I'll see what we can do.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys, is there room for one more  Coming round from Waltham Abbey, j26 on the m25 and ill meet you at the m1 london gateway, not too sure where that is though, plus coming with wife and 2 children. Can some one pm me a number just in case were running late maybe Chrisb72 or Marktt225 as ive met you at the kneesworth meets, and we do not want to make you late for the track, thanks Peter


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

Chris, what time are you expecting to be at 15a ? im staying in oxford tonight and will be travelling via 15a and being at the briefing by 9am. i will pm my phone number to you . ian


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

ianttr said:


> Chris, what time are you expecting to be at 15a ? im staying in oxford tonight and will be travelling via 15a and being at the briefing by 9am. i will pm my phone number to you . ian


If we arrive in good enough time 7:45-8:00am we might be joining a couple of others at Northampton services (northbound) then heading up the A43 to Rockingham for 9am.

There are a couple of people meeting at the services (see South Cruise thread).

We'll do our best to get there in time, but it'll all depend on us setting off on time and no hold ups!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi guys

what are the meeting points along the M1? is 7:45 at Toddington services still on?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

was said:


> Hi guys
> 
> what are the meeting points along the M1? is 7:45 at Toddington services still on?


I'd prefer not to as we're trying to meet up with some guys at Northampton for 7:45-8:00am and it's going to be tight. Didn't you join us on the move last time? Fancy a second attempt?

Where will you be joining the M1?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> Where will you be joining the M1?


Hi Chris

i will be joining at J11 - Luton exit , im up for a trying to join in on the move again ! I guess you will be passing around 7:30 ?


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I would also like to join in on this cruise.

I'm willing to get to Toddington services before you all pass and if someone could call me when your near by I could slip on the motorway? Does that sound like a plan?

Regards,
James


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

gloveywoo said:


> I would also like to join in on this cruise.
> 
> I'm willing to get to Toddington services before you all pass and if someone could call me when your near by I could slip on the motorway? Does that sound like a plan?
> 
> ...


Yeah James send me your number via PM and I'll try and call you as we're getting close.

cheers


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

was said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Where will you be joining the M1?
> ...


Yeah probably about 7:30am maybe just before if we all get to the meet point early! Getting to Northampton for 7:45-8:00am is going to be very tight so I'm hoping to get off early....if we can!?

Send me you number and I'll give you a call as we're near Jct 11. Will you able to wait near the jct for us?


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Just looked up London Gateway and its wrong way for me, will hopefully meet on the m1 somwhere :?: maybe up by toddington ,chris do you mind if i pm my no to you so you can let me know where abouts you are thanks Peter


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

OuTTlaw said:


> Just looked up London Gateway and its wrong way for me, will hopefully meet on the m1 somwhere :?: maybe up by toddington ,chris do you mind if i pm my no to you so you can let me know where abouts you are thanks Peter


Yeah no probs

I'll add up to my list of people to phone.

James and Was I don't have your numbers.....I'm logging off now for the night, I'll check in the morning....otherwise you'll just have to keep you eyes open for a bunch of TT's in cruise mode on the M1 8)


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

ChrisB72 said:


> OuTTlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked up London Gateway and its wrong way for me, will hopefully meet on the m1 somwhere :?: maybe up by toddington ,chris do you mind if i pm my no to you so you can let me know where abouts you are thanks Peter
> ...


Chris - PM'ed you my number  Will wait for you all to come by Toddington. Will be waiting from 7am onwards...

Peter - Maybe you could come join me at Toddington Services? I'll PM you my number also.

James


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

My sat-nav says take the M11 from the east part of London. Anyone else coming from the east? If not I may just take the M1 up and hope to meet some of you on the way. I'll be joining the M25 at Waltham Abbey around 7.30am.


----------

